# General > Birdwatching >  What's the birdie???

## porshiepoo

What is this bird?
I saw it today on our dead reeds. Hope the giant frogs, Lizzards and Anacondas don't get it.  :: 



Also, do we get Pied Fly catchers up here?
I saw what I first thought was just a Wagtail but it didn't have the White face and its tail wasn't long?

----------


## Ricco

A phalarope comes to mind, but I'm not sure.  I can't remember pied wgatails but I used to see lots of grey wagtails (just to confuse things, they have a lot of yellow  :Wink: ).

----------


## dafi

I think it maybe a Green Sandpiper you have there porshipoo.

----------


## the_count

i would have to agree with dafi and say it looks more like a green sandpiper than anything else.  :Grin:

----------


## porshiepoo

Thanks for that.
Have looked on the RSPB website and it's definately the Green Sandpiper.
Seems we don't usually get them up here?

Now, what about that Pied Flycatcher? Are they common up here?

----------


## the_count

yeah porshiepoo they are a summer visitor and start arriving here in mid april to end of may they tend to be quite common up here in the north of the country and wales. there was one up at St Johns Pool last week. :Grin:

----------

